# Soap Gypsy



## starduster (Nov 29, 2008)

I want to be a part time soap gypsy.
Any hints.
You know, travelling up the coast, me and Jellybean my dog. Stopping overnight and watching the sunrise. Selling a few soaps from my what would be crazy signed van or at markets.
Blogging from these wondeful places.
Then coming back home and making some more soap.
They could cure while I am away so would be great surprise.

Only small hurdle, apart from petrol etc that I see is that most of my sales do come from contacts I have made down the years .People trust me.
So if I was travelling would I have to do a certain circuit a few times , waiting to build up report or what.
I am exhausted just thinking of it.
But keen


----------



## naturescauldron (Nov 30, 2008)

oh oh oh!!!  can i come tooooo???

sorry........wanderlust kicking in I think.....


----------



## starduster (Nov 30, 2008)

*Bridling up the Ethereal Clydes Dale called Amber ?*

Just the thought.
I half imagine a real Gypsy Caravan drawn by a  devoted and loving Clydes Dale Horse. Eating from roads side grass.
Wouldn't it be wonderfull. Hey a Caravan of Gypsy Caravans. Sometimes dispersing to go to seperate little towns. Then pulling into a circle arround a bonfire.
Us intrepid Soap-A-Maniniacs comparing our wares as we throw back  bottle of Dr Feel good. Cher dancing hypnoticcally to Cher.
Your country or mine.
Oh what a Dream.
But you just never know.


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a read of this thread - it chats about street vending and people's experiences

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... light=shea

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Nov 30, 2008)

*Gypsy street vendors .So cool*



			
				topcat said:
			
		

> Have a read of this thread - it chats about street vending and people's experiences
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... light=shea
> 
> Tanya


Hey that is soo cool.
Sounds like they did exactly the same thing.
Only got a few thousand more passers by.
  

Ps: Do we do Street vending in Aussi ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

OK...that was part of my plan too...but my accountant said...eh.....no.

LOL. Living the creative life. Don't we all strive for that ideal!


----------



## starduster (Nov 30, 2008)

oceanmember said:
			
		

> OK...that was part of my plan too...but my accountant said...eh.....no.
> 
> LOL. Living the creative life. Don't we all strive for that ideal!



And remember Ocean , "Some times the windsheild wiper , sometimes the bug." 8)


----------



## starduster (Dec 1, 2008)

*Street vending research*

I am getting quite keen on this whole street vending ( gypsie) scene.
I am even googleing up info on it.
http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/ ... from=story  Thats some Burger Kings dong it proffesionaly.

This one on street vending in Africa.
http://www.wiego.org/papers/2005/unifem ... Cities.pdf

Could meet a lot of different people by not being tied to the same location.
I have some fairly up market places in mind .
Definately will be fun.


----------



## starduster (Dec 21, 2008)

*Gypsy Spirit*

I stopped to get petrol on the way into town last week and there was a Wiinibargo with  the name "*Gypsy Spirit."
I say no more.Other than Lusting.
*


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 3, 2009)

I just posted a reply at the other thread, but here's basically what I said.

The good ol' free wheelin' hippy days are gone. You have to check with each city you want to be a vendor in, because most of them require you have a Vendor's Permit. When I was in CA, I had a Vendor's Permit, but they were hard to come by. There was a 2 year waiting list way back then.

With craft fairs, you just pay your table or booth fee & you're in.

I'm trying to talk DH into making me a little shack on a trailer, so I could just pull up to my booth space, pull up the sides & be in business!! I'd have it decorated like one of those old Roma (those we used to call Gypsies don't like being called Gypsies now) wagons. I'd never have to do the load, un-load the car thing again! 

DH wants to buy me a van, but where's the fun in that??!!!!


----------



## starduster (Jan 3, 2009)

*Romance of Soap on the Road*

Mandolyn that idea is tRully so beautifull. I also think it would apeal to people even more so at this times when things are a little tighter.
Gypsy image = Romance , bargains, surprises.
Where can I find a 4X wheel one. A Clydesdale too. 
Actually about 4 hours from here at Toowoomba Clydesdales have a big following.
 :wink:


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Romance of Soap on the Road*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Mandolyn that idea is tully so beautifull. I also think it would apeal to people even more so at this times when things are a little tighter.
> Gypsy image = Romance , bargains, surprises.
> Where can I find a 4X wheel one. A Clydesdale too.
> Actually about 4 hours from here at Toowoomba Clydesdales have a big following.
> :wink:



Oh, to live on a farm or acreage!!


----------



## starduster (Jan 4, 2009)

*Clydesdale Gypsy soaping*

I am off in the fertile feilds of my imagination again.
Researching those Clydesdales http://www.howrse.com/inscription/inscription?etape=2

Would you really want to have acrerage Mandolyn, remember that old saying. Becarefull what you wish for.
 Were would it be if in your wildest dreams it came true. What would the homestead or Cottage look like. The colour , texture.
Would there be perfumed vines growing on the home. Maybe a windy paved path from a cute picket gate to a door that has stained glass windows each side.
Well, what would you see?
How big would you absolutely ideal soaping kitchen be there?

I am taking the step now that  you have me going again to make sure all my tracks here will be wide enough for Cldesdale horse and cart.
Also I will look into attending the Toowoomba Clydesdale horse show.


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, here we go then. It would be a little farm house with a wrap-around porch. There’d be a whole slew of vintage porch chairs & wooden rocking chairs, so me & my fam & friends could sit on the porch to chat & drink my herb teas.

There’d be herbs growing everywhere along with HUGE plots of calendula, lavender, roses & jasmine. There’d be a nice copper still sitting near the porch for distilling all those herbs & florals. There’d be apple trees, too.

My Vardo would be parked down by the soapmaking shop – Katie MacKay’s Bathworks:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vardo_(gypsy_wagon)

The soapmaking shop would have the working area in the back room behind the storefront. Customers could shop, take a tour of the soapmaking area then pick up a cuppa herb tea on their way out & “just sit a spell” on the porch.

There'd be a Sat a.m. class. Classes would be on soapmaking, herbology, distilling hydrosols, etc & would end with a Tea after, on the porch (weather permitting.)

We’d have a small herd of goats for milk & alpaca for spinning yarn.

Fall would be a busy time with harvesting apples, herbs & florals. The distiller would have a fire under it most days until all the hydrosols were made & EO's put up & we'd be in the kitchen baking apples pies & putting up apple butter.


----------



## digit (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread reminded me of "Me & You & and a Dog Named Boo". Now it's stuck in my head........but that's okay, I really like it. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vofHw93H1w&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vofHw93 ... re=related[/ame]

Oh Mandolyn, your dream farm/home creates a such beautiful picture in my mind!!!

Starduster - the beautiful thing about having land (I am not talking dessert or a rock here) is that if you respect and take care of the land, it will take care of you. 



Digit


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 5, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> This thread reminded me of "Me & You & and a Dog Named Boo". Now it's stuck in my head........but that's okay, I really like it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vofHw93 ... re=related
> 
> Oh Mandolyn, your dream farm/home creates a such beautiful picture in my mind!!!
> 
> ...



Wow!! Now that took me back in time. That made me all teary. Back to the land!!!    Thanks Digit!

I love my home in the burbs with our big backyard. (DH broke up & hauled away a mountain of cement that was the previous owner's slab for their above ground pool, so I could have more green grass.) I can grow my herbs & flowers this summer. A friend just gave me my first seed catalog, & my countertop distiller is on the way. My reality may not be as big as my dream, but I'm gonna have some of it anyway!! 

Now, if I could just scrape together the $$ for a seperate little building for my soapmaking...


----------



## starduster (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dreaming*

Yes Digit and Mandolyn ,I just wandered down some country highway with that song , the two of you and the hearts of many other soapers .I am sure if I look down my feet will be dusty. Thanks for that link.
The counter top distillary for herbs sounds fascinating . There is many a distillary in this little neck of the woods ,but I doupt they have disttilled to many herbs in them.

  Mandolyn your descrition is a honey .   
Now to see how long it takes till those things start coming into your life.
Thats all it needs , a picture , a dream.
 :wink: 
What a blissful way to start my day.

and now may I add this , our gypsy caravan .
http://gypsymagicspells.blogspot.com/2007/11/gypsy-vardo.html


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 16, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand, people are actually building & using vardos at Renn faires!!  

I keep telling DH when we retire, we're going to travel the country being vendors at Renn faires!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

You know Mary - you could create a logo out of those gypsy wagons....or combine it with your logo by having your logo inserted on to a side profile of one of them....

Mandolyn - I've always thought that would be way too much fun but definately need the wagon with the horses....


----------



## starduster (Jan 16, 2009)

*Rolling on*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> You know Mary - you could create a logo out of those gypsy wagons....or combine it with your logo by having your logo inserted on to a side profile of one of them....
> 
> Mandolyn - I've always thought that would be way too much fun but definately need the wagon with the horses....



Thanks Lindy.
It will happen one day. I am determined. At the moment I am having to resort to wheel chair more often so I dream and plan. But you can betcha it is only a stage so I keep on day dreaming up my gypsy adventue and in real life slowly extending tracks around my place for my Clydesdale Horse when I get her / him.
A neighbour suggested to me the other day I wouldn't be able to handle a ClydesDale . I bet I will be able to. When the time is right.It is just a matter of planning . Maybe I could put a roof rack on the wagon so a rider horse handler would have somewhere to sleep. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Rolling on*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Thanks Lindy.
> It will happen one day. I am determined. At the moment I am having to resort to wheel chair more often so I dream and plan. But you can betcha it is only a stage so I keep on day dreaming up my gypsy adventue and in real life slowly extending tracks around my place for my Clydesdale Horse when I get her / him.
> A neighbour suggested to me the other day I wouldn't be able to handle a ClydesDale . I bet I will be able to. When the time is right.It is just a matter of planning . Maybe I could put a roof rack on the wagon so a rider horse handler would have somewhere to sleep. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:



Rock on Starduster!!! Pftewy to the neighbor who said you couldn't handle that horse.


----------



## starduster (Jan 18, 2009)

*Gypsie caravan*

http://gypsywaggons.co.uk/
For you Mandolyn


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 29, 2009)

I just found this link and I am right there with you.  I love the idea of gypsy life selling soap and I have always wanted my own farm.....Taking in any animal that needed a home and lots of love and nurturing the living off the earth.


----------



## starduster (Jan 29, 2009)

*All in good Thyme*



			
				7053joanne said:
			
		

> I just found this link and I am right there with you.  I love the idea of gypsy life selling soap and I have always wanted my own farm.....Taking in any animal that needed a home and lots of love and nurturing the living off the earth.



My brain is on go slow this morning and when I read your comment for some reason seeing your web site link below I thought that must have had some further Gypsy info. Der Me ! 
Never mind. I got to see you excellent clear site and great soaps. How long have you been soaping?
The thing is I decided that the name of your site In Natures Thyme was a little hint to me.A Thymley reminder perchance that everything does happen , 
'All in good Thyme'
Thanks


----------



## starduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hi Mandolyn and others*

Hello again Mandolyn.
Just want to let you know that I have held on firmly to the reigns of my dream and this weekend I go with Middle son to the  http://www.gattonheavyhorses.com/ show ,so getting a few steps forward.

I am so looking forward to this.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewYWIVhNI2w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewYWIVhNI2w[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewYWIVhNI2w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewYWIVhNI2w[/ame]
Ps .
Yes I will report back.


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Starduster!!! True Love Wins Always!!!

I'm sooooooooooo glad you got to go to that show!! You rock!!! You're one step closer to your dream!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! 

I'm still collecting pics of vardos, just in case I can figure out a way to get DH to build one.  

I'm one step closer to my dream, too. I've been accepted as a vendor at my first Renn Faire!!

Dreaming On


----------



## starduster (Apr 28, 2009)

*A reno faire Mandolyn?*

It is this weekend coming so I am still in anticipation.
Congratulations to you also for taking that step to go to the Ren Fair. what will you wear?
If you have any exceptional pics of the vans maybe you could share.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 28, 2009)

Then you should come live here in Brooke Valley, starduster. There are bunches of people here, living your dream, or some version of it.

There's: Marg and Tony with their goats, chickens and organic farm; Susie the potter making huge art installations across from her organic farm,  with artist friends of hers; an Eco-Perth couple, looking to convince many people to eat slow-foods, grown locally; a yoga teacher who is so excellent her classes are always full; 3 potters, a printmaker whose wife sells the most beautiful flowers at the Farmers' Market in Perth; Diane the soaplady (that's me); Rosy from England keeps on surprising people with her creative talent, and her 3 outstanding outhouses, decorated to look like royal throne-houses. Steve the goat farmer has a new lama who is always out there protecting the herd; he is now dating my next-door neighbour, an acupuncturist who cures my migraines......need I go on? 

People are aching to move into this community, finding little plots of land, or convincing those who own larger parcels to sell them a piece. Susan, a massage therapist from B.C. who just moved to Perth and bought herself one of those mini Tumbleweed homes on wheels, http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com will be moving onto Dawn's property for the summer. Dawn makes artistic rustic furniture. 

Sounds like you'd fit in here just perfectly.


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a beauty:

http://midknightconstruction.com/nggallery/post/gypsy-vardo/slideshow/

This is what I'm wearing. The outfit on the left, but with my own family tartarn:
http://www.by-the-sword.com/acatalog/Petticoat_Skirt_.html
or, if it's really too hot for all those layers my silk more Medieval dress:
http://www.revivalclothing.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=52


----------



## starduster (Apr 28, 2009)

*Thankyou*



			
				mandolyn said:
			
		

> Here's a beauty:
> 
> http://midknightconstruction.com/nggallery/post/gypsy-vardo/slideshow/
> 
> ...


Thankyou thankyou thankyou,
I pm'd you


----------



## starduster (Apr 28, 2009)

*Wonderful*

Woodi I have a sister and brother in law moving over to Perth very soon.
Who knowsmaybe I will meet you.
Sounds Fab
Any web photos please?


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 29, 2009)

Got your PM & I replied. 

Can't wait for your report back. Wooohooo!


----------

